# Another Agile porn movie!



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 23, 2009)

Making love to my 727, enjoy. 



My free EP release- http://sites.google.com/site/merrowproject/


----------



## vontetzianos (May 23, 2009)

Looks and sounds cool, man. Nice camera angles as well.


----------



## zimbloth (May 23, 2009)

Dude this definitely one of the most brutal songs I've ever seen posted by a forum member. Bra-fucking-vo man! 

Oh, and nice guitar too!

EDIT: I just saw your other videos, holy shit man. You're amazing. You need to get a band and release some of this material. It's brilliant, by far the best 'djent/polymetal' stuff I've ever heard... and I'm not even a fan of that stuff but I love this. You're the shit dude


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 23, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Dude this definitely one of the most brutal songs I've ever seen posted by a forum member. Bra-fucking-vo man!
> 
> Oh, and nice guitar too!
> 
> EDIT: I just saw your other videos, holy shit man. You're amazing. You need to get a band and release some of this material. It's brilliant, by far the best 'djent/polymetal' stuff I've ever heard... and I'm not even a fan of that stuff but I love this. You're the shit dude



Thank you! That's a huge compliment. I would start another band if I could find the right people. I don't have too many options where I live. Cheers.


----------



## zimbloth (May 23, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thank you! That's a huge compliment. I would start another band if I could find the right people. I don't have too many options where I live. Cheers.



I may be visiting the Portland area in a few months, I'd love to check out your studio. Brilliant work, both musically and with your production skills. Very inspiring.


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2009)

You need a fucking band.


----------



## -K4G- (May 23, 2009)

Awesome man as always!


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 23, 2009)

Fucking sick, CD please.


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 23, 2009)

That was amazing. As far as solo production values go this is top notch.

The only part I didn't like was the end. Because the song had finished.


----------



## GazPots (May 23, 2009)

Agreed with Zimbloth here.


Awesome.


----------



## cddragon (May 23, 2009)

^ +1  
Your music is truly awesome - brutal, yet memorable and catchy


----------



## Apophis (May 23, 2009)

Awesome music and playing


----------



## Spondus (May 23, 2009)

that was cool


----------



## Wi77iam (May 23, 2009)

gangster


----------



## kershyboy (May 23, 2009)

I'm liking it dude. Looking forward to hearing more. keep up the good work \m/


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 23, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thank you! That's a huge compliment. I would start another band if I could find the right people. I don't have too many options where I live. Cheers.


I agree with Zimbloth, this is amazing!
I've got the same problem...finding the right people for a band 
Most of the guys here just wanna play some indie-rock


----------



## possumkiller (May 23, 2009)

badass. i thought it was just a cover until i saw the end then i was like whoa.


----------



## Deadfall (May 23, 2009)

That was badass man.Just imagine how much I would have enjoyed it had my wife not been chewing my ass the entire time.Will have to watch it again when I get her out of the house for a bit!


----------



## vontetzianos (May 23, 2009)

I just took a look at your other videos, and they are fantastic. You have some awesome chops man. Definitely get a band together and release some of this stuff.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 23, 2009)

Freaking awesome! I got to ask, what pickups do you have in there?

Serious GAS for an Agile now...


----------



## JonnHatch (May 23, 2009)

Dude. you write the best music everrrr. i would totally be in your band!! But im in Georgia:/ so ummm if you ever move here, its on dude!! By the way, um, what are you recording everything with, and what do you do for drums? have a friend play?


----------



## shoot2thrill (May 23, 2009)

That was really good man, you need a band.


----------



## TimothyLeary (May 23, 2009)

So groovy!! Congrats man!! Nice playing and beautiful guitar.


----------



## JPMDan (May 23, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Freaking awesome! I got to ask, what pickups do you have in there?
> 
> Serious GAS for an Agile now...


 
yeah I agree what pickups you have and that is some wicked playing!


----------



## reptillion (May 23, 2009)

I third that, need to know the pups.
Also, the tone is ALOT better than the video you had with the vader with emgs, and that sorta scares me because I want the 727 V with emgs. Also, how is the string spacing on agile 7s, because the neck looked pretty narrow, and I saw some pictures before showing it had a pretty small fretboard width.

Anyways, amazing song, i listened to it twice now the riffs are bouncing around my head.


----------



## ghoti (May 23, 2009)

Great playing and tone. I can envision that as part of an epic song somewhere.


----------



## Nylis (May 23, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant. .


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> Fucking sick, CD please.



This, God damned awesome.


----------



## jsousa (May 23, 2009)

dude, wow.

we need to kno all the gear you used to record this, as well as what camera/and how did you get that fretboard angle!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 23, 2009)

Deadfall said:


> That was badass man.Just imagine how much I would have enjoyed it had my wife not been chewing my ass the entire time.Will have to watch it again when I get her out of the house for a bit!


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2009)

So do you have a band yet?


----------



## Haunted (May 23, 2009)

so awesome man!! been following your releases for a while now, and I love everything
Tone on this one is fucking brutal!! Love that guitar..


----------



## renzoip (May 23, 2009)

I'm loving the song!!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 23, 2009)

Whoa, I totally did not expect to come back to this many replies. Thank you for all the kind words, serious. You guys are the shit. It motivates me to want to share more of my tunes when I see people enjoying it. 




JonnHatch said:


> what do you do for drums? have a friend play?



I midi program the drum tracks in FL Studio 8. I use a soft trigger plugin called Drumagog, which is loaded on every channel with custom samples. Some of the samples I've created myself, some of them I got from Andy Sneap a long time ago. The setup is kind of strange, but I can really get the drum tracks exactly how I want them. So no, I don't have a buddy play em... I wish I could though! 




reptillion said:


> I third that, need to know the pups.Also, the tone is ALOT better than the video you had with the vader with emgs, and that sorta scares me because I want the 727 V with emgs. Also, how is the string spacing on agile 7s, because the neck looked pretty narrow, and I saw some pictures before showing it had a pretty small fretboard width..



The bridge pickup in this guitar is a DiMarzio Blaze neck pickup. I know that's crazy talk... but it sounds straight up wicked IMO. It really gives this guitar a mean, clear tone. The neck pickup is a D-Activator. 

As for the guitar tone in the other video.. the EMG's sound nice too. The studio version of that song sounds WAY better than the compressed YouTube audio, of course. I run 707's in a couple of my guitars (though I might swap them out in my Loomis). Don't let my crappy video recordings sway your decision. The 707's sound great to me. 

The fretboard width is; at the nut: 1 7/8"; at the 22st fret: 2 3/16". Feels just right to me. I have pretty long fingers though. Hope this helps. 



jsousa said:


> dude, wow.
> 
> we need to kno all the gear you used to record this, as well as what camera/and how did you get that fretboard angle!!!



All the gear?  I'll just copy any paste my rig. It's a pretty small home studio setup. Nothing too fancy. The fretboard camera angle was real easy. DUCT TAPE A CAMCORDER TO THE HEADSTOCK...lmao . (don't really tape it... I used velcro cable straps I had in my cable tote.) That's it.. nothing too fancy there either. Pretty MacGyver ghetto style! 

My DAW consists of-
(Hardware)
3ghz quad core PC with 6gb ram, dual 22" monitors
M-Audio Fast Track Pro Interface
M-Audio BX8a near field monitors
KRK Rokit 10s subwoofer monitor
M-audio Oxygen 49 midi keyboard
Peavey 6505+
Randall XL cabs
Various mics, sm57's, 58s and others
Line 6 PODxt live
Lots of pedals and toys..

Guitars-
Schecter Jeff Loomis 7 String (new) Agile Septor 7 string with EMG 707 pickups @ 18v
Agile Interceptor 7 string 27" scale, DiMarzio Blaze
Agile AB3500bk Baritone with EMG 81/85 pickups
Ibanez RG with Duncan Invaders
5 String Cort bass
LTD TA600 4 string bass

Software-
Audition 3.0
Protools M-Powered
FL Studio 8 for drum sequencing and synths
Plugins- Drumagog soft sampler, Waves Mercury, Native Instruments plugs,
Peavey Revalver... and other stuff.. 




Rick said:


> So do you have a band yet?



No, I haven't found a band since yesterday evening 


Thank you guys!


----------



## alecisonfire (May 24, 2009)

whats in the water where you live...i need some of it


awesome dude. fucking A


----------



## kherman (May 24, 2009)

Great job, Keith!

That was an awesome riff.

I picture Rusell Allen vocals over that.

Keep it up!


----------



## possumkiller (May 24, 2009)

what tuning is that you are using? sounds like maybe f# or g on the open low string?


----------



## ivancic1al (May 24, 2009)

dude!!!!! i just saw your vid on AGF!!! kick ass!!!! i'm hopefully getting a 7 through a trade and i hope to be able to get similar tone, so thanks for the gear list. keep on melting faces man, you rock!


----------



## IconW (May 24, 2009)

Awesome stuff as usuall. Excellent playing and beautiful guitar!
Your tone sounds better than before.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 24, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> what tuning is that you are using? sounds like maybe f# or g on the open low string?



Not that low. I'm tuned to drop Bb. I tune UP a half step from standard and drop the low B. 

Bb F Bb Eb Ab C F


----------



## possumkiller (May 24, 2009)

wow. went to your myspace. i must say my nemesis is one of the most badass songs ever!!! jesus christ man get a band. or at least hire some live musicians so you can play some gigs.

are you doing vocals on eves apple?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 24, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> wow. went to your myspace. i must say my nemesis is one of the most badass songs ever!!! jesus christ man get a band. or at least hire some live musicians so you can play some gigs.



Thanks!

I'm not gonna hire people to play gigs though . I payed to play venues enough in the past by having crooked show promoters and presale ticket failures. 

I don't have much of a live guitar rig anymore. After a New Years show I did with my old band a couple years back, all our gear was stolen from the band van. Having thousands of dollars in gear taken from me was pretty much the end of my band days. I have absolutely no motivation to do that again. If I found the right players... maybe.. but I'm really not gonna push for it. 



possumkiller said:


> wow. went to your myspace.
> 
> are you doing vocals on eves apple?



Yeah


----------



## possumkiller (May 24, 2009)

yeah tell me about it. i made a dumb ass decision to get a chick knocked up and then marry her and join the army about 7 years ago lol. that was the end of my band days. she left with the kid 3 years ago and im still stuck in the army!!! went to iraq for 3 freakin years. pretty much the only thing that kept me going was writing and recording my own songs. im getting out and moving to england on the 9th of june though so wooo hooo!!! to be honest ive pretty much lost my motivation for touring and all that shit too. i just want to write what comes to me and record it so i can listen to it and others if they like it.


sweet vocals man. i wish i could get my voice to do that but no matter how many times i try it sounds like ass lol.


----------



## ivancic1al (May 24, 2009)

i just noticed that this thread had exactly 777 views!!!! totally irrelevant, but i thought it was pretty kick ass, considering the purpose of this site...haha


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 24, 2009)

Tight as you like, and massively good - _bloody_ well done


----------



## poopyalligator (May 24, 2009)

Pretty much repeating what everybody else said, but that was fucking awesome. It was brutal as hell, and very melodic at the same time. I have got a feeling we will hear a lot more from you in the future.


----------



## errnestoo (May 24, 2009)

dude your song "anguish" does In Flames better than In Flames has done since Clayman! i LOVE IT!


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> No, I haven't found a band since yesterday evening



Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## sonofabias (May 24, 2009)

Very epic and very brutal, my friend with clips like that, you won't have to find a band , a band will find you!! Cheers


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 24, 2009)

sonofabias said:


> Very epic and very brutal, my friend with clips like that, you won't have to find a band , a band will find you!! Cheers



Thanks for the encouragement!  Seriously, the people here at SS.org are some of the coolest peeps around. I'm new here, but I'm really enjoying how much knowledge and help there is on this forum.


----------



## Giamatti (May 24, 2009)

Sweet as hell video man, REALLY into it.


----------



## larry (May 24, 2009)

indeed. very nice. may i ad that it reminds me of 
a project that nolly & bulb put togeather called snuggles

excellent work my friend. i suggest you compile your very
best into a collection of instrumentals. i have yet to hear
an instrumental albulm dedicated to all out heavy crushing
brutal music.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 24, 2009)

larry said:


> i suggest you compile your very best into a collection of instrumentals. i have yet to hear an instrumental albulm dedicated to all out heavy crushing brutal music.



Scale the Summit 

But I agree, I'd pay for a CD of this as well


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 24, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Scale the Summit
> 
> But I agree, I'd pay for a CD of this as well




Scale the Summit has some very interesting music. It doesn't sound crushing or brutal though, imho. It's pretty cool though. 

As for putting together a cd... I'm just mastering some tracks and I will put something out for people to download.


----------



## lobee (May 24, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Scale the Summit
> 
> But I agree, I'd pay for a CD of this as well



I wouldn't call StS "all out heavy crushing brutal music" at all. Not even a little bit. But I dig it. And I dig this. And I also agree that there should be at least an instrumental compilation of this awesome shit! 





DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> As for putting together a cd... I'm just mastering some tracks and I will put something out for people to download.


Kickass!


----------



## possumkiller (May 24, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> As for putting together a cd... I'm just mastering some tracks and I will put something out for people to download.


 

I was just going to ask you where I download your music!!


----------



## txguitarslinger (May 24, 2009)

Headstock Cam RAWKS!!!!! You shame me dude, I'm not worthy to own a 7. Seriously inspiring playing dude, just fuckin bitchin.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 24, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> As for putting together a cd... I'm just mastering some tracks and I will put something out for people to download.



Looking forward to that man, your stuff is killer!


----------



## larry (May 24, 2009)

i have carving desert canyons and monument. neither record is brutal, but they do use it
in some of their transitions i think. i like what they do anyway.


----------



## windu (May 24, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!  Seriously, the people here at SS.org are some of the coolest peeps around. I'm new here, but I'm really enjoying how much knowledge and help there is on this forum.



dude sick playing! been following your vids alot! love nemisis and this one is a masterpeice too

one favor tho

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE POST PICS OF THAT BEAUTIFUL VADER AGILE!!!
that paint job is sick. it needs to run for guitar of the month!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 24, 2009)

windu said:


> dude sick playing! been following your vids alot! love nemisis and this one is a masterpeice too
> 
> one favor tho
> 
> ...



Thanks! Here's Vader.. 

http://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vaderp.jpg


----------



## -K4G- (May 25, 2009)

Thats damn cool.

You should do a Han Solo or Chewbacca to 'balance' it out. 


I'm a geek.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 25, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> You should do a Han Solo or Chewbacca to _'balance'_ it out.



I see what you did there 

lol. Don't worry, I'm a total geek too.


----------



## windu (May 25, 2009)

omfg i love that guitar! as you can tell by the name. im a geek as well

thats such a sick guitar.


----------



## halsinden (May 25, 2009)

keith, is there any chance of having a rundown of the rig you use, camera-wise? by that i mean total geekdom time (what brand of tapes, what program you used to render etc.) as it's crystal bloody clear. 

top stuff.

H


----------



## Sir Euric (May 25, 2009)

What it the wide wide world of sports is a goin on here, god damn man, that has to be the sickest tone I've ever heard, you have found the fountain of tone Will be watching you now your on my radar, lol


----------



## possumkiller (May 25, 2009)

yeah i have a page open to your myspace just to listen to your songs while im dicking around online. you definitly need to release a cd. or an online album.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 25, 2009)

Killer music


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 25, 2009)

halsinden said:


> keith, is there any chance of having a rundown of the rig you use, camera-wise? by that i mean total geekdom time (what brand of tapes, what program you used to render etc.) as it's crystal bloody clear.
> 
> top stuff.
> 
> H



LOL. I will now unveil how ghetto my video rig is. 

Camera- It's a Panasonic 3.1mp DV Cam that I got as a bonus incentive at my job a few years ago. The model is PV-GS329... I can't find any info on it. It's pretty low quality. 

The tape? It's a FujiFilm mini DV tape that I've been recording over for the past 3 years 

I use a really high tech editing program called Windows Movie Maker. ... fail

I usually set the camera on the desk and hit record. Nothing fancy. The headstock camera angle was rather interesting to engineer


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I use a really high tech editing program called Windows Movie Maker. ... fail
> 
> I usually set the camera on the desk and hit record. Nothing fancy. The headstock camera angle was rather interesting to engineer



Awesome. 

If you ever get a band/make a CD, please for the love of God, tell me.


----------



## Sir Euric (May 25, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> LOL. I will now unveil how ghetto my video rig is.
> 
> Camera- It's a Panasonic 3.1mp DV Cam that I got as a bonus incentive at my job a few years ago. The model is PV-GS329... I can't find any info on it. It's pretty low quality.
> 
> ...


 
You should know thats patent pending

Billy Mays is advertising it lol he's also selling a custom engraved highway bridge LOL


----------



## possumkiller (May 25, 2009)

Sir Euric said:


> You should know thats patent pending


 

lol


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 25, 2009)

Lol, I still can't believe how well it worked though. I had SERIOUS doubts as I was wrapping the 5 feet of Velcro around my headstock. I thought it would be out of focus and jittery. It came out pretty clear though! Ghetto fabrication rules!


----------



## Sir Euric (May 25, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Lol, I still can't believe how well it worked though. I had SERIOUS doubts as I was wrapping the 5 feet of Velcro around my headstock. I thought it would be out of focus and jittery. It came out pretty clear though! Ghetto fabrication rules!


 
LOL, I can just picture you as your wrapping it around the camera, and doing that joe pesci rant thingy like he does on the movie home alone


----------



## leandroab (May 25, 2009)

AHHH HOLY SHIT!! MY FACE IS MELTING!!!!!

NICE NICE NICE NICE FUCKING NICE!




Jesus dude.. that's fucking br00tal!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 25, 2009)

Sir Euric said:


> LOL, I can just picture you as your wrapping it around the camera, and doing that joe pesci rant thingy like he does on the movie home alone



ROFL LOL!!!


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 25, 2009)

to be honest...that is the most badass sounding 7 string ever...if you ever made a cd..i would pay a million dollars for it..your shit is amazing!!!!!!!!!! i think you are my new god


----------



## Hollowway (May 26, 2009)

Seriously, dude, post the audio somewhere and let us download it! Even if we do Paypal or something. I was sooo motivated to play after hearing you play. (Well, a little motivated to give up guitar completely!)


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 26, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Seriously, dude, post the audio somewhere and let us download it! Even if we do Paypal or something. I was sooo motivated to play after hearing you play. (Well, a little motivated to give up guitar completely!)



Thanks so much guys. I'm glad you like it. Earlier in the thread I mentioned that I was going to release a demo for download soon. I just want to remix (and fix) a few things here and there, then master it. But for now, all my songs can be downloaded from my MySpace page. 

I have literally hundreds of songs written, but I am only going to release a few (mainly the ones on YouTube, MySpace). Those are my most current. My older material is either super heavy and melodic, which was the stuff from my old band.. or it's super insane death metal from years ago. I took a break from music for a while and I'm just starting to write again. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Hollowway (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, hurry up on that demo! It's nice to download that to my playlist online, but I'd love that stuff on my ipod! Once again, thanks for posting those vids, and keep it up!


----------



## EliNoPants (May 26, 2009)

+1 to what everyone else said

your production, especially given that i've only heard youtube and myspace sound quality, and you don't have a super fancy recording rig, is phenomenal, but i'm sure it doesn't hurt my opinion that the songs are solid...personally digging Anguish the most

actually, scratch all of that...i'm kinda hating you for writing pretty much the kind of music that i'd like to be writing and doing it way better than i could


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 26, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, hurry up on that demo! It's nice to download that to my playlist online, but I'd love that stuff on my ipod! Once again, thanks for posting those vids, and keep it up!



Here ya go. Thanks for the support guys! Enjoy. 

Keith Merrow- Lonestar Transcend, Online EP ?(diobolic5150)?


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 26, 2009)

ahh..im so happy now.i can listen to your amazing music everywhere i go. god bless ipods


----------



## Darth Zeppelin (May 26, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks so much guys. I'm glad you like it. Earlier in the thread I mentioned that I was going to release a demo for download soon. I just want to remix (and fix) a few things here and there, then master it. But for now, all my songs can be downloaded from my MySpace page.
> 
> I have literally hundreds of songs written, but I am only going to release a few (mainly the ones on YouTube, MySpace). Those are my most current. My older material is either super heavy and melodic, which was the stuff from my old band.. or it's super insane death metal from years ago. I took a break from music for a while and I'm just starting to write again. Thanks for the support!



Maybe it would be a good idea to release a hundred of your songs because you write really fucking good shit dude lol. Love your stuff, keep it coming 
Also your Vader Agile is the most brutal guitar I've seen, it makes my Septor look like a piece of shit lol


----------



## Hollowway (May 26, 2009)

You:  ergo, me:

Thanks for posting the tunes!

Now I gotta figure out some of those riffs!


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 26, 2009)

> actually, scratch all of that...i'm kinda hating you for writing pretty much the kind of music that i'd like to be writing and doing it way better than i could



As long as i'm not the only one in that boat.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 27, 2009)

I wish I could have a moderator rep the whole fucking thread for me, you ALL KICK ASS. 

I guess I gotta do it manually!...


----------



## zimbloth (May 27, 2009)

You are the truth Keith, thanks for uploading that stuff. You have my eternal support


----------



## Emperoff (May 27, 2009)

As always, fucking awesome stuff. Please make a band... and hire me!


----------



## Alma Mare (May 27, 2009)

Pretty fucking amazing, really. Crunchy, groovy, fun to listen to and the tones are to die for. Stellar job!!


----------



## Ruins (May 27, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> As always, fucking awesome stuff. Please make a band... and hire me!


and me


----------



## kmanick (May 27, 2009)

geez you got quite the fan club growing here 
and well deserved , this is some of the best stuff I've heard in a while
you really do need to find a band and get out there , you have a great writing style


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 27, 2009)

watching you .. makes me want an agile .. great.. job!!!!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 27, 2009)

Alma Mare said:


> Pretty fucking amazing, really. Crunchy, groovy, fun to listen to and the tones are to die for. Stellar job!!



Thanks a lot man, what you described is exactly what I was going for! 

I sometimes have a hard time getting all those qualities into songs. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Cypher (May 27, 2009)

Another fan made 

Awesome tone, riffing and sound


----------



## digitalpig (May 28, 2009)

Wow. I just checked out every single one of your youtube videos and every single one is just plain great. Nemesis is my favourite so far.

Now I'm gonna listen to the EP you posted (downloading right now...), can't wait to hear the songs in HQ.

Thank you for your music!! You rock!

Felix


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 28, 2009)

digitalpig said:


> Wow. I just checked out every single one of your youtube videos and every single one is just plain great. Nemesis is my favourite so far.
> 
> Now I'm gonna listen to the EP you posted (downloading right now...), can't wait to hear the songs in HQ.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks man! The songs on YouTube are on the EP.


----------



## hufschmid (May 28, 2009)

Dude you are too good, there is a lots of talent there


----------



## ryzorzen (Jun 10, 2009)

mind just blown...
fuck me sideways!

tiiiight bro! very crushing and all those other lovely adjectives everyone has used to describe it


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 10, 2009)

I. Love. You.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 10, 2009)

Æxitosus;1543193 said:


> I. Love. You.



 Love you too! lol. 

That was your 777th post, btw. Epic.


----------



## yacker (Jun 10, 2009)

What the hell is everyone talking about....this shit sucks!!!!































HAH, just fucking with ya....it's some badass shit.


----------



## KholdStare (Jun 11, 2009)

Maaaan... hlaaaahhghh.. (sound of uncontrollable salivation) 
I'm not joking the slightest bit, if you were to put out a CD, I would buy that shit in a flash. Fucking awesome


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 11, 2009)

I downloaded those tunes as soon as you posted them. They're on my iphone playlist now. LOVING EVERY MINUTE OF IT!!! Seriously, record some more, and we will pay for it!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 11, 2009)

KholdStare said:


> Maaaan... hlaaaahhghh.. (sound of uncontrollable salivation)
> I'm not joking the slightest bit, if you were to put out a CD, I would buy that shit in a flash. Fucking awesome



Broham, just click the link http://sites.google.com/site/merrowproject/. There's some free tunes for ya. Thanks for the support!


----------



## paintkilz (Jun 11, 2009)

are those agile pickups? if so, they dont sound that bad at all!


whats you tuning your using? drop a?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 11, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> are those agile pickups? if so, they dont sound that bad at all!
> 
> 
> whats you tuning your using? drop a?



DiMarzio Blaze pickup in the bridge. 

Tuning is Bb F Bb Eb Ab C F


----------



## ktulu909 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just for a little more balance,you suck,your songs suck and you fucking guitars suck.


/sarcasm off.


----------



## RG7 (Jun 13, 2009)

ktulu909 said:


> Just for a little more balance,you suck,your songs suck and you fucking guitars suck.
> 
> 
> /sarcasm off.


 
keeeep it off


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 14, 2009)

i played your online ep at a party i was it, everyone was asking who it was


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 14, 2009)

wookie606 said:


> i played your online ep at a party i was it, everyone was asking who it was



It's really cool to hear that man. Thanks so much for the support!


----------



## Fred (Jun 14, 2009)

Definitely a shitload of fun to listen to, and I think I might have to try a spot of headstock angle next time I record a video!


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jun 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> You need a fucking band.




This guy does not have a band? What a waste!  

Awesome playing and very cool song!!! Get into a band and start releasing this stuff seriously!


----------



## firejack018 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow man!
Great playing and tone.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm uploading all of the videos.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jun 15, 2009)

I DL'd your EP, you're pretty sick man.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 15, 2009)

MrEzzyE said:


> This guy does not have a band? What a waste!
> 
> Awesome playing and very cool song!!! Get into a band and start releasing this stuff seriously!



I'm trying, I swear!  I can't find anyone to jam with.  For now I'm just doing studio stuff so I don't go completely mad from lack of musical stimulation.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

The people up there need to be killed if they don't start a band with you.


----------



## Vletrmx (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey dude, do you seriously use Peavey ReValver on your recordings? Your tone doesn't sound digital-ized at all. Great stuff, by the way.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 16, 2009)

vineroon said:


> Hey dude, do you seriously use Peavey ReValver on your recordings? Your tone doesn't sound digital-ized at all. Great stuff, by the way.



I rarely use ReValver for anything but cleans. I just used my trusty PODxt Live for my videos and the little EP thing I did.


----------



## crayzee (Jun 24, 2009)

I stumbled across this through the Song Of The Month June-Thread, and what can I say? I just downloaded the EP and I think it's greaaaaaat! Just the right combination of everything, heavy, melodic, off-metric...really cool stuff. Go get a band (or move over to Europe, I'd be happy to join...)!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 26, 2009)

crayzee said:


> I stumbled across this through the Song Of The Month June-Thread, and what can I say? I just downloaded the EP and I think it's greaaaaaat! Just the right combination of everything, heavy, melodic, off-metric...really cool stuff. Go get a band (or move over to Europe, I'd be happy to join...)!



Thank you! Hopefully I can find some decent band mates local and won't have to move to Europe.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 26, 2009)

this is badass!!!!!


----------

